# Rough Collie Puppy's first night in our house



## RoughcollieTony (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi everyone,

We've brought a puppy rough collie home today from a breeder (currently 11 weeks old), and I'm a bit concerned about him.

He seems to spend alot of his time lying down and hiding on his own, when I've tried to play with him he just lies flat on his front and doesnt budge, and hides under the clothes hanger for our washing.

Does anyone have any tips/advice on how to ensure he settles in ok? I don't want to overdo it but at the same time want to make sure hes not neglected/left on his own all the time?

I understand he's probably stressed at being in new surroundings, so how can I make sure he gets used to it ok?

Any info is greatly appreciated

Thanks
Tony


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm sure other people will have better advice but if he being a bit shy thats normal, I'd just stay in the same room as him chilling out quietly so he can come and play with you when he's acclimatised. I had my pup sleep next to my bed for the first few weeks just so she didn't miss having company so much.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

RoughcollieTony said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We've brought a puppy rough collie home today from a breeder (currently 11 weeks old), and I'm a bit concerned about him.
> 
> ...


Its understandable he's probably stressed at being in new surroundings, 
A lot of it is probably that he is stessed from leaving mum and littermates and especially too if he has had a journey and never been in a car. He is probably just over awed by it all at the moment.

Personally I would just give him a bed in the corner of the room or under a table and just let him adjust. Putting an old jumper or t-shirt you have worn in his bed will get him used to your smell. If you have a large stuffed toy put that in his bed too, in the litter they sleep touching or often on top of each other so it gives him something to cuddle up too and mimic mum or a litter mate. Something that can help dogs settle is a dog appeasing pheromon diffuser it emits an artificial version of the pheromone mum emits to calm and soothe pups. You can get them at vets and I think pets at home so if you want more info see link
Adaptil - The secret to happy dogs - Adaptil

Keep an eye on him if he seems to continue to be really depressed totally uninterested in his surroundings doesnt want to interact, and especially if you see bad diarrhoea especially if foul smelling, any vomitting, if his nose is red hot or his ears are red hot, then it could be a sign of illness.

Was he raised in the house or were they raised in a kennel or outbuilding? If he was raised outside it could be that it is just all to much at the moment. Just give him his "den" and see if he ventures out and wants to investigate, if you see him showing interest and venturing towards you, maybe throw a few treats in his direction to see if he will come towards you and maybe take one.
Just use really calm gentle voices with him and try to avoid any fast sudden movement.

Something that may help is this link The Puppy plan its a socialisation plan.
There are two section breeders and early caregivers and new owners at the end if a plan for socialisation to follow.
The Puppy Plan


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

You say he is 11 weeks old was he on his own at the breeders?? I think he is trying to find a place where he feels safe don't forget he doesn't know who you are. Try to carry on as normal and let the pup get use to you the quieter you are around him the better. Has he eaten at your house yet?? and weed on the floor??


----------



## RoughcollieTony (Jun 30, 2012)

ok so hes been ok for the first few days, although doesnt seem to want to go outside to go to the toilet, and seems to want to just sleep on the wooden floor rather than on any blankets/cushions or the new bed we got for him

I've no idea how to toilet train a puppy, any ideas are welcome


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

It'd help people to point you in the right direction if you answered some of the questions they have put, Tony. I'd also like to add a couple. 
Was there any reason why he was 11 weeks when you got him, rather than the more usual 7/8 weeks?
Did you research the breed and this particular breed "line" before you got him? Did you see his parents?

All the questions matter as it'll help people to give you the correct advice.

As for toilet training, there is lots of information on this site, with dedicated threads. TBH it's somethibng you really should have looked into before you got the pup.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

RoughcollieTony said:


> ok so hes been ok for the first few days, although doesnt seem to want to go outside to go to the toilet, and seems to want to just sleep on the wooden floor rather than on any blankets/cushions or the new bed we got for him
> 
> I've no idea how to toilet train a puppy, any ideas are welcome


You need to take him out every 30/45 minutes at the start, When he starts to go use a cue word, eventually they associate the word with going so once they have learned it you can use it as a toilet cue. When he has finished ots of praise and treats. Take him out after drinking eating play and sleeping they usually need to go then too. Any accidents dont tell him off it can make them nervous about going in front of you and more likely to sneak off and do it. Also accidents make sure you clean up with a pet odour remover, smells left can encourage repeats in the same places. Look out for sniffing circling or scratching at the floor its usually a sign they are looking to go so get him out quick. You dont sometimes see this at first as when young they dont always recognise the need to go or realise too late.

At night I had mine within sight and sound of me so that when they work or stirred I popped them out and usually they did toilet. You should find over the next few weeks needing to toilet will get less and less at night until he goes through until early morning. If he is not within sight and sound of you then you can set an alarm once or twice and pop him out that way. Dont put bright lights on, talk to him or interact with him, as it can stimulate them wide awake, just out, if he goes a couple of words of praise a treat and back to bed.

If you are using paper or pads then, it can confuse them. They can associate it with going indoors, so it can act like a toilet cue to go inside so its better not to use it.

It is a lot of work at the beginning but it does pay off, by giving him outside as an only alternative but taking him out frequently and praising and treating when he gets it right you should get there.


----------



## RoughcollieTony (Jun 30, 2012)

Old Shep said:


> It'd help people to point you in the right direction if you answered some of the questions they have put, Tony. I'd also like to add a couple.
> Was there any reason why he was 11 weeks when you got him, rather than the more usual 7/8 weeks?
> Did you research the breed and this particular breed "line" before you got him? Did you see his parents?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the know it all reply.

Firstly, its my parents dog, not mine. They saw the dog, its parents, the other pups. Im guessing he's 11 weeks because he was born 11 weeks ago. (if you put a sarcastic comment at the end of your post you're going to get one back).

I'm grateful for the help I've had so far, but there's always one isnt there. I thought the idea of this forum was for people new to pets looking for advice, not for "should have done x y & z responses".


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

RoughcollieTony said:


> Thanks for the know it all reply.
> 
> Firstly, its my parents dog, not mine. They saw the dog, its parents, the other pups. Im guessing he's 11 weeks because he was born 11 weeks ago. (if you put a sarcastic comment at the end of your post you're going to get one back).
> 
> I'm grateful for the help I've had so far, but there's always one isnt there. I thought the idea of this forum was for people new to pets looking for advice, not for "should have done x y & z responses".


Woah, no need to be so defensive. The last line was a bit sarcy in her post but the rest are valid especially the one asking why she's 11 weeks as its generally normal to be 8 weeks when you get them so of course people will ask.


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

Don't worry about the sleeping on the wooden floor mine still does this and he is 5 he will sleep on his bed if he wants. Now with the toilet training this is a bit hit and miss to begin with. Is the collie a bit on the nervous side?? I ask this because you may have to have a different approach as to toilet training. Does he take tit bits from your hand yet?? First thing I taught my rough was his name and reward with a tit bit.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

hello, firstly about the settling in i got my rough billy at 13 weeks as the breeder didn't want them to go before xmas, he took about 3 days to get comfortable in the house, he sat under the table and next to a mirror (as he thought it was his sister) after those first few shy days he was fine, he lived a happy 14 years with us so no harm done there!

About toilet training, roughs are usually very keen on being clean indoors so dont require a lot of pushing in that department.
take him outside and wait until he goes, then a big fuss and reward everytime he goes.

learn his pattern, most pups go after water and play and food so take him out around the times he usually goes and then fuss and rewards!

pics would be good please!!!!


----------

